
Show HN: Checkup – Daily safety checks during Covid-19 - marinosbern
https://parachute.live/blog/introducing-checkup
======
marinosbern
Hi HN! I'm Marinos, engineer and Parachute founder

We originally developed Checkup as a way for changemakers around the world to
alert their colleagues and loved ones in case they suddenly "go missing".
However, we realized that, amid COVID-19, others can also benefit from this
powerful feature, and today we are making it available to everyone on
Parachute

Unlike apps that do 24x7 location sharing, Checkup keeps your location history
private, and only releases it in the event you fail to mark yourself safe.
This conditional release allows you to get the life-saving benefits of others
having access to your location, but without having to sacrifice your privacy
24x7

Parachute is an independent, VC-free, tracker-free personal safety app with
4600+ 5-star reviews from around the world

Happy to hear your thoughts and answer any questions. You can also email me
directly at marinos@parachute.live. Stay safe, healthy and sane

